# Time to Give Up?



## darkmonsta (Feb 5, 2007)

...on having a clean car?

Avid reader, less of a poster but a little knowledge of what can be done is often a dangerous thing. :buffer:

Daily driver is a 142,000 mile 3-series estate. Mechanically it's great but the paint is a mess, swirls and scratches all over the place and totally flat. Showing its mileage basically. Previously I took great pride in spending time keeping my cars clean and tidy but now, with a young family, I just don't have the time.

Choice is therefore either to deal with a car not looking at its best - a shame as when it's clean it looks great - or spend a significant percentage of the value of the car on getting it done professionally. I'm not sure what levels of service can actually be done though...

Appreciate there's going to be bias on here (!!) but at what point do you just have to resign yourself to having a daily driver with sub-standard paint?


----------



## carfix (May 28, 2010)

darkmonsta said:


> ...on having a clean car?
> 
> Avid reader, less of a poster but a little knowledge of what can be done is often a dangerous thing. :buffer:
> 
> ...


Apart from mentioning Wife and Ikea, I think you've just covered it as well as anyone can.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Its your car mate and in fairness balls to what people think.

Dont know your location is but if you was near by i could of offer some good ole help and try get the old girl looking better.

I dont blame you putting family first pal far more important than a cars looks


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

At the end of he day it's only a piece of metal, your family have to come first.

I'm fortunate that at the minute I work 4 on 4 off and don't have kids so I've practically got all the time in the world to spend on my car, but I know that it might not always be the case.


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

I spent at least one day a week to get my car clean got a fiancé one lil boy and a lil girl on the way  I still keep my car clean whenever I can or do it using my lunch hour at work or after the lil lads gone bed enought lighting outside my house to make sure I Dnt miss any


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Ink ow what you mean and I spend time when I can but my wife is very understanding of my cleaning/detailing needs and has been warned that come March I will be requiring a full day to decontaminate and re apply protection lol


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

You're a great candidate for Opti-Coat!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

:


-Raven- said:


> You're a great candidate for Opti-Coat!


I've toyed with something like this and selling all my waxes etc


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

It's always a balance, both our cars are not looking their best at the moment due to time constraints, the weather and the amount of muck on the roads this time of year. 

It's worth getting your car sorted if you can, once the paint is back to its best with a good durable sealant applied, it will make keeping it clean a lot easier.

Where are you based?


----------



## darkmonsta (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm based in High Wycombe, Bucks/Berks border. 

Guess question is more around whether it's worth investing in having the car detailed. Appreciate the value of having a good base to work from but 1) it's a lot of investment for an old car and 2) don't really have the time to keep it up.

Thinking out loud really...


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

How old are the children. My oldest is now 3 1/2, and know helps me clean the car (he is genuinely useful with his small hands  ).

It's a nice bonding time, plus he loves the pressure washer and snow foam.


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

I've got a simalar problem with my daily driver (a orange 206 Xsi) it's done 130k and I do roughly 300-500 miles a week, most of the paint is in good condition but there are some panels were the lacquer is peeling off, I thought about getting it resprayed, but I opted for the cheat and vinyl wrapped the roof which was the worst bit. But I must admit I'm tempted to get it sprayed as I hate having an imperfect finish on my cars (I'd imagine like most of us on here) but then I think is it worth it on a £400 car???? Or do I just suffer the iffy paint???


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

My tupennuth, If you are driving the car as it is then here is what I would do. Now you might need to adopt this a little but the basic idea is all based around acheivable goals and time management. Set aside some you time for example get up an hour earlier or the hour when the kids have gone to bed you get the picture. Now we have some time lets use it. Select a couple of panels, the biggest 2 will be the bonnet and the roof so you might want to do those one at a time. Clean the panels dry and SRP or similar that should improve the looks quickly. When the whole car is done, use the same principal to seal it this will give it more life and mean that just a quick wash and dry will yield maximum results for minimum effort and time. All done by hand at your own pace don't put your self under pressure there is no need.


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

The Pan Man said:


> My tupennuth, If you are driving the car as it is then here is what I would do. Now you might need to adopt this a little but the basic idea is all based around acheivable goals and time management. Set aside some you time for example get up an hour earlier or the hour when the kids have gone to bed you get the picture. Now we have some time lets use it. Select a couple of panels, the biggest 2 will be the bonnet and the roof so you might want to do those one at a time. Clean the panels dry and SRP or similar that should improve the looks quickly. When the whole car is done, use the same principal to seal it this will give it more life and mean that just a quick wash and dry will yield maximum results for minimum effort and time. All done by hand at your own pace don't put your self under pressure there is no need.


Some good advice there! And don't forget everyone needs some 'ME' time every now and then! :thumb:


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

You could pm mark smith and maybe throw him some beer tokens? 

He might do it but dont take my word for it as he has stopped detailing/valeting
Failing that get some members round for a day.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

-Raven- said:


> You're a great candidate for Opti-Coat!


Agreed, these fancy coatings sound perfect


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

darkmonsta said:


> I'm based in High Wycombe, Bucks/Berks border.
> 
> Guess question is more around whether it's worth investing in having the car detailed. Appreciate the value of having a good base to work from but 1) it's a lot of investment for an old car and 2) don't really have the time to keep it up.
> 
> Thinking out loud really...


I am in High Wycombe too mate, so if you want, I would be happy to spend a day with you to get it all sorted  - No charge whatsoever of course, I would be only too happy to help a fellow DW'er  ( and my Maria makes a superb cuppa ! )

I am up in Cressex.

Pm me if you fancy meeting up for a chat and a days detailing on a BMW that will look great again 

But dont give up mate, a days work and some nice materials ( that I have and will happily use on your car for you ) and we could get that Beemer looking great again, and to a point where it will be easy for you to keep top notch too in the future 

And if you cant spare a day to do the car with me, no worries, I will do it for you while you do whatever you need to do


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

MarkSmith said:


> I am in High Wycombe too mate, so if you want, I would be happy to spend a day with you to get it all sorted  - No charge whatsoever of course, I would be only too happy to help a fellow DW'er  ( and my Maria makes a superb cuppa ! )
> 
> I am up in Cressex.
> 
> ...


Top bloke Mark for offering!

And his banter is top notch


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

danwel said:


> :
> 
> I've toyed with something like this and selling all my waxes etc


I've been coating quite a few cars lately, and even I'll admit I'm wondering why I continue to bother with traditional waxes!


----------



## darkmonsta (Feb 5, 2007)

Mark, that is the most extraordinarily kind offer! At the moment my low post count is against me and I can't reply to your PM but will certainly be in contact - if nothing else some advice from someone who knows what they're doing would be amazing.


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Dark, if you cant get to mark or vice versa, try and do one pannel at a time. You could always do an alloy or two in an afternoon. Full decon and seal with one of the nano sealants that last 1yr + 

Should have a meet somewhere and get fellow members to do your car  

On a serious note, family comes first. Its just a piece of metal at the end of the day. You can replace it but a childs childhood is priceless


----------



## darkmonsta (Feb 5, 2007)

I think that might be the way forward, one panel at a time. Also interesting to hear about the longer term sealants that exist..


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm in the same boat mate with the family hack. I will not devote 8 hours to correcting with a machine, so instead I use SRP/glaze to hide as much as I can, and then a long term sealant. I have used Serious Performance sealant before Christmas and it's still going strong. When Spring comes, I will use Autobrite Ultraslick sealant which is like an alcohol, wipe on, wipe off, no effort, so that should be even quicker.
I wash the car about every 6 weeks in between it's 4-6 monthly deep cleans. 
Even the deep cleans aren't that deep, and take about 3 hours tops, including hoovering the inside and cleaning and dressing stuff. I freely admit, when it comes to the family car, it isn't detailing, more a valet...


----------



## Mk3Brick (May 24, 2012)

MarkSmith said:


> I am in High Wycombe too mate, so if you want, I would be happy to spend a day with you to get it all sorted  - No charge whatsoever of course, I would be only too happy to help a fellow DW'er  ( and my Maria makes a superb cuppa ! )
> 
> I am up in Cressex.
> 
> ...


^^^^ This guy! What an absolute top bloke, currently restoring my faith in DW.

OP make some time for yourself and chill whether that be cleaning the BMW or spending quality time with the xbox/ps3 either way just chill!

enjoy!:thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

When I saw the OP say where he was I had a feeling Mark might pop up in this thread


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

You should see my cars lol!1 totally agree with you. Keep an eyeout on our perfection Polish range its a one step product that cuts and refines in one step we did a 7 series BMW in 6 hours 20 mins with about 80% correction using a G220 and green hexlogic pad!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=295792

We also will have an all in oue (AIO) to try as well... Makes life a lot easier for keeping the car in tip top condition, TBH now in this weather I just foam and rinse and wont do a contact wash until the end of teh month.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

darkmonsta said:


> Mark, that is the most extraordinarily kind offer! At the moment my low post count is against me and I can't reply to your PM but will certainly be in contact - if nothing else some advice from someone who knows what they're doing would be amazing.


No problem mate, I am only too happy to help. I have pm'd my phone number to you so call me anytime and we can sort that BMW out.

We can machine it and stick a good sealant ( I have Autobrite Nano Sealant we can use ) on there to make it easier for you to keep up to scratch in future as it will only need a wash over and a coat of QD to keep it nice. And of course, we could also treat it to a coat of my new Abyss from Autobrite if you like, as its just simply awesome !

And of course, we will take some photos of the detail for DW to see the results 

And, if you reply to this post mate, it will give you 10 posts and then you will be able to PM me :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Great to chat to you on the phone mate !!

Look forward to meeting you and shining up that BMW of yours on Sunday 

Figured we can do the following......

Wash
Tar
Iron
Clay
Wash Again
Machine Polish
Nano Seal, CHASM or ABYSS applied ( whatever you prefer )
Dress Tyres
Repel applied to Windscreen
Polish Glass
Dress Exterior Plastics

And she should be good to go 

It will only then require a monthly quick wash and finish off with QD ( like Autobrite Nano Shampoo and Nano Detailer )


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Mark i knew you wouldnt be able to stay away.

You could be nailed to the floor and still make it back.

No complaints tho


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

willwad82 said:


> Mark i knew you wouldnt be able to stay away.
> 
> You could be nailed to the floor and still make it back.
> 
> No complaints tho


I know, Maria keeps saying to me "why are you still detailing when you said you were going to just look after our cars from now on" and I keep saying to her that "I had no idea how impossible it was for me to give it up"

I just simply love detailing too much, its impossible to give it up !!! :lol:

I am really looking forward to doing this BMW for a fellow DW'er on Sunday


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

I would of been more than happy to help if i was closer.

But hey the guy is in good hands


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

willwad82 said:


> I would of been more than happy to help if i was closer.
> 
> But hey the guy is in good hands


Thanks Mate. Shame we live so far apart, I would love to buy you a beer or two 

Must meet up one day for a few drinks and a detailing day


----------



## rottie (Sep 2, 2012)

my car is my pride and joy, clean it every weekend, don't use the car for work as i get picked up, just been told we are going to be relocated that means doing 240 miles a week in my car dreading it and the other thing is it is a 3 litre, i suppose that's life :wall:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

MarkSmith said:


> And of course, we will take some photos of the detail for DW to see the results


Pics, we need pics.:thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

S63 said:


> Pics, we need pics.:thumb:


Will get pics on here soon. We started the detail on Sunday, and got all the decontamination work done as well as machine polishing the bonnet and front wing. Hope to finish the car completly next time we meet up which should be soon 

Car is going to come up really well, its starting to look pretty good


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

There's a few on DW that like to knock Mark at every opportunity but how many would do this for a fellow member who they don't know? Good on you Mark, glad you couldn't give it up.....!:thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

wylie coyote said:


> There's a few on DW that like to knock Mark at every opportunity but how many would do this for a fellow member who they don't know? Good on you Mark, glad you couldn't give it up.....!:thumb:


Thanks mate.

Turns out that giving up detailing was harder than giving up smoking, and I am still a smoker too LOL

I have it in my blood, and reckon I will still need to detail cars even when I get my telegram from the queen ( in 61 years time )


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

wylie coyote said:


> There's a few on DW that like to knock Mark at every opportunity but how many would do this for a fellow member who they don't know? Good on you Mark, glad you couldn't give it up.....!:thumb:


as the saying goes you cant keep a good man down, he's a true gent and is always willing to help anybody, even them that knock him :thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

MarkSmith said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Turns out that giving up detailing was harder than giving up smoking, and I am still a smoker too LOL
> 
> I have it in my blood, and reckon I will still need to detail cars even when I get my telegram from the queen ( in 61 years time )


Ask her if she wants you to detail her car!!:lol:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

wylie coyote said:


> Ask her if she wants you to detail her car!!:lol:


:lol::lol::lol::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Mark is a star. What a nice gesture.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

cheekymonkey said:


> as the saying goes you cant keep a good man down, he's a true gent and is *always willing to help anybody, even them that knock him *:thumb:


Thanks mate - yeah, life is too short to worry about the people that knock me down, I just dont let it bother me anymore - and would still help those people out if they needed my help 



wylie coyote said:


> Ask her if she wants you to detail her car!!:lol:


That would be so cool - Mark Smith "Detailer for the Queen" ( although I would be surprised if she is still the Queen when I reach my 100th birthday ! ) :lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

MarkSmith said:


> Mark Smith "The detailing Queen"


Fixed that for you 
:wave:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

PugIain said:


> Fixed that for you
> :wave:


:lol:


----------



## darkmonsta (Feb 5, 2007)

Evening all! As Mark mentioned, we met up and spent ages decontaminating the car - should have seen the state of the clay afterwards! Even though only had time to do the bonnet and wing (and I'll be honest here, it's 'cos I was flippin freezing!) it already looks amazing.

Typically I've managed to do 250 miles already this week and the car is now filthy again, have another couple of hundred to do by the end of the week too. However I'm hoping I can hop out and clean it up enough just to show what a stunning job Mark's done! Not to mention all the help and guidance which means should be able to do a better job when on my own..

So massive thanks and thumbs up to Mark, true gent (thanks to Maria for all the coffee too!), promise to oblige with pics and finishing off the job ASAP. Just as soon as the in-laws leave. And after the children's birthday party. And I've decorate the kitchen and and and...


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Keep us updated please mate 
Not been on here very long but mark must be a top bloke to do what he did not many people would even consider it brilliant !!


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Great to see you back so soon mark, any chance of some pics of the progress mate?


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

realist said:


> Great to see you back so soon mark, any chance of some pics of the progress mate?


Thanks mate. Yes, will get some pics up asap mate  :thumb:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Cant keep away lmao........l
Good to see you still about mark generous as ever lol
This guy is actually father christmas he just cant stop throughout the year.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

AllenF said:


> Cant keep away lmao........l
> Good to see you still about mark generous as ever lol
> *This guy is actually father christmas* he just cant stop throughout the year.


:lol: I am not quite as fat as the real Santa though !!! :lol:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

MarkSmith said:


> Thanks Mate. Shame we live so far apart, I would love to buy you a beer or two
> 
> Must meet up one day for a few drinks and a detailing day


Maybe a day up north for a meet might be up your street.

Its gonna be for a good cause as well plenty of people to chat to and some nice motors.

Could take maria and little UN to Manchester for a weekend and spend the Sunday with some dw members at the meet


----------



## darkmonsta (Feb 5, 2007)

Seems having the in-laws staying for a week does have its advantages, who'd have thought?? Managed to get a whole 20 minutes to myself while they looked after the baby.

Please excuse the terrible photos, and any poor cleaning is my fault and not Mark's! Would have been helpful if I'd taken some before photos but totally forgot.










You can see that the wing has been done in this one but not the passenger door...









Smooth..!



























Bonnet and wing are the only bits we managed to complete!









Believe this shot is obligatory, though it was taken with my mobile before washing!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

darkmonsta said:


> Seems having the in-laws staying for a week does have its advantages, who'd have thought?? Managed to get a whole 20 minutes to myself while they looked after the baby.
> 
> Please excuse the terrible photos, and any poor cleaning is my fault and not Mark's! Would have been helpful if I'd taken some before photos but totally forgot.
> 
> ...


Cool - thanks for putting up those photos mate, I only just seen them. BMW is looking good 

Its nice to see the pic of the car side on ( 2nd pic ), showing the wing that we did and the door we did not do, as it shows clearly that our hard work is paying off nicely 

Cheers mate


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Great set of pics Darkmonsta, you and Mark clearly worked very hard on that car, with great results.


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

good work gents and great community spirit....world would be a better place with more gestures like this!

Top stuff


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Cheers guys, it was good fun to do despite the cold weather. Its nice seeing the pics on here ( thanks mate for posting them up Mr Darkmonsta :thumb: ).


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

A worthy recipient for my 1,000th post. Great result there, well done all!:thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

wylie coyote said:


> A worthy recipient for my 1,000th post. Great result there, well done all!:thumb:


Cheers mate, I feel very honoured to be deserving of your 1000th post 

:lol:

Thanks mate


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

MarkSmith said:


> Cheers mate, I feel very honoured to be deserving of your 1000th post
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Thanks mate


I'd only have wasted it like the other 999 otherwise! :lol:
:thumb:


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

wylie coyote said:


> I'd only have wasted it like the other 999 otherwise! :lol:
> :thumb:


I hear ya...its amzing how much Turkish Delight you can talk on here lol_ good crack though:wave:


----------

